# RBO crew at Rinehart 100 (heavy pic)



## deerehauler (May 3, 2010)

Here is some of the pics of RBO at Rinehart 100!


----------



## deerehauler (May 3, 2010)

RBO crew Shooting!


----------



## deerehauler (May 3, 2010)

Darton Steel Challenge!


----------



## deerehauler (May 3, 2010)

3 got the apple! Killitgrillit, Jim and Bones


----------



## hansel (May 3, 2010)

Man that looks like fun

Great pics


----------



## deerehauler (May 3, 2010)

Some of the Targets!


----------



## deerehauler (May 3, 2010)

The crowd!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (May 4, 2010)

Nice pics man...It sure was a good time!  I am definitely going next year!


----------



## Keebs (May 4, 2010)

Great Pics, Slim, thanks for sharing!!  (Awesome targets! )


----------



## HoytGirl07 (May 4, 2010)

Had some fun!! I loved it!! Glad we got to hang out with yall!!


----------



## BowanaLee (May 4, 2010)

Awesome pics !   Whats with the fake trees. Are ya supposed to shoot through em, around or pass ?


----------



## Rip Steele (May 4, 2010)

bowanna said:


> Awesome pics !   Whats with the fake trees. Are ya supposed to shoot through em, around or pass ?



The trees are steel. You start out with two arrows and after you bust them your done. I finished with one arrow left though.


----------



## pasinthrough (May 4, 2010)

Lee,

It's like a tough man shoot.  Hit the metal and your DONE!  I think everyone starts with 2 arrows and when your done, your score is what it is...  

It is a very fun shoot, 100 targets in 2 days and I like where they had the apple this year!

I shot the 100 in North Carolina year before last, they had a nice set up as well.


----------



## rednekbowhunter (May 4, 2010)

just like the goog old iron buck


----------



## oldgeez (May 5, 2010)

man, you miss the apple and good-bye arrow..great pic's.  some of those iron man shots were very tough..steel trees, whoa!!!!  shooting through heavy brush is one thing, but shooting through steel trees sitting on your butt...gutsy.  did anyone finish the iron man??  i figure all the shots were makeable??


----------

